# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Trening w domu po dawnej  przepuklinie

## Tepig

Witam, wszystkich forumowiczów. Mam pytanie, które nie powiem, nurtuje mnie już od dłuższego czasu... A więc,gdy miałem niespełna 1rok, miałem przepuklinę... Teraz mam 17 lat, i chciałbym rozpocząć treningi w domu, chodzi mi o ćwiczenia ze sztangą, hantle itp. Czy jest szansa, że moge dostać jeszcze przepukliny ?

----------


## Tepig

Cześć.Mam 17 lat,i chcę  rozpoczać treningi w domu; sztanga, hantle... itp :-)Jednak, 5 lat temu, gdy byłem u okulisty, okulista powiedział mi że nie mogę ćwiczyc rok na wf, bo może "odkleić mi się siatkówka" i mogę stracić wzrok...; / Wada wzroku teraz mi ustała, nie powiększa się, jednak nie wiem, czy moge cwiczyć i czy moze jeszcze odkleic mi sięta siatkówka z oka? prosze o podpowiedzi  :Smile:

----------


## eraonim

Tak jest taka " szansa" że pojawi się przepuklina. Dlatego proponuję gimnastykę, hantle do 2 kg, bez sztangi- na to urządzenie poczekaj po 20 roku życia..

----------

